# Campground water main



## Jasonmb (9 mo ago)

Hi, I am going to build a small 8 site campground in Iowa. My question is the water main. What size would you suggest I use. Keep in mind that only 3-4 sites will be used full time and also that campers use 3/8” pex. Thank you


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Undersized. Hire a licensed plumber and avoid headaches.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Jasonmb said:


> Hi, I am going to build a small 8 site campground in Iowa. My question is the water main. What size would you suggest I use. Keep in mind that only 3-4 sites will be used full time and also that campers use 3/8” pex. Thank you


You also need to abide by forum rules and become vetteted to post here.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

What is the PSI at the meter or water Service?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Hire a professional plumber to install it. He will know.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

2-1/2"


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Well it’s going to be a 1.5” per campsite, so you have 4 sites, so I would install at least a 6” line.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Pipe Rat said:


> Hire a professional plumber to install it. He* They* will know.


There, I fixed it for you hahaha!


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

18” cement lined, ductile iron should do it.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

jakewilcox said:


> 18” cement lined, ductile iron should do it.


Those lines have a pretty good pressure drop. The volume is there but the velocity would drop significantly. Gonna need a small booster station. Rough numbers indicate atleast two 2500gpm pumps at 150psi should get you the proper water flow at those 4 campsites.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Jasonmb said:


> Hi, I am going to build a small 8 site campground in Iowa. My question is the water main. What size would you suggest I use. Keep in mind that only 3-4 sites will be used full time and also that campers use 3/8” pex. Thank you


You will definitely need to install a 3” water service line at a minimum,at each connection just pour a libral amount of hydraulic cement on and around the connectors and enjoy a lifetime of being leak free 😉


----------

